# Hashtable Key für Key durchlaufen!



## Mr_Mo (9. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich lese aus einer DB ein Resultset aus, welches ich dann in einer Hashtable speicher.
Anschliessend sollen die Keys der Hashtable Schritt für Schritt durchlaufen werden. Bei jedem Key soll der dazugehörige Value überprüft werden. Wenn er ein bestimmtest Kriterium nicht erfüllt, z.b. value <10, soll der key + value aus der hashtable gelöscht werden.

Am Ende sollen also nur noch die Keys enthalten sein, deren Values ein oder mehrere gewisse Kriterien erfüllen.

Hat jemand nen Vorschlag, wie ich vorgehen muss? (Die Hashtable ist bereits mit den Werten der DB gefüllt)!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Mit keySet() kannst du dir ein Set der Schlüssel aus der Hashtable geben lassen. Dann kannst du wieder über das Set iterieren und mit den jeweiligen Schlüsselwerten die du durch die Iteration bekommst wieder auf die passenden Inhalte der Hashtable zugreifen ...

Gruß Tom


----------

